# Rookie canadian smoker



## verno (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi All,
I am new to the whole smoking thing.  I live in Oshawa ON.  I work as a 911 operator and enjoy hunting fishing and training my bird dog.
I started smoking last year when I bought a Bradley smoker.  I have had mixed results.  Made some good jerky, decent ribs and great jalapenos.  I tried salmon but just made a mess.  Way too salty!
I am going to try making my own double barrel wood smoker, but I am having a heck of a time finding anywhere that I can buy barrels that weren't used for chemicals.
I look forward to getting some good advice from this forum and will contribute where I can.
Take care


----------



## meowey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!

Don't be afraid to ask lots of questions.  The friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 3, 2007)

hey verno, 
I hope smoking stuff can help de-stress your job! I get great info and advice here....you're among friends! My beagles are well trained to hunt..........bacon, shrimp and mom!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome fellow Canadian .... I'm from Woodstock, Ontario just down the 401 from you ...
I think you will like the folks here as I do!

Good luck friend ... smoke'em if ya got'em!


----------



## ultramag (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF verno!!!


----------



## msmith (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Verno.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 3, 2007)

Verno...Welcome...
	

		
			
		

		
	







   I do salmon often...here is a link I posted earlier...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1147&page=2...it's down at the bottom of the page...more pics on next page...I never brine fish...therefore, no salt problem...just holler if ya have questions...

Ok...that link didn't work...
lets try this one...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=1147&page=2


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Verno

Do a search on barrels in Ontario in google or some such search engine.

Have to looked at what Jeff has to offer at the Smoking Meat Store? SOme of the more popular smokers and accessories ...

Don't forget to sign up for Jeffs free eCourse lot of great info there!


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF I hope you enjoy being part of a great thing.


----------



## short one (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Don't be afraid to ask questions, as there's always someone willing to help around here.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 4, 2007)

yup a big welcome to another fellow Cannuck... i am originally from north of both of you.. Sault Ste Marie...

i dry rub my salmon... 2 parts brown sugar - just shy of one part salt...and whatever spices you want to use... in the fridge wrapped up or in a big ziplock for about 12-18 hours... apples/maple wood and into the smoker

http://www.rinenterprises.com/index.htm  out of Brampton


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thats better...the link worked that time...


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.

To find barrels see if you can find a food manufacture in the area. They will use ingredients like gylcerine and molasses etc for mixing with the food that they are making. You can get barrels from them. The other option is if you can find a supplier to manufactures of instrumentation they use it to dampen pressure gauges. In manufacturing they must use food grade product and they tend to buy it in large barrels. If you can not find anyone let me know and I will check my sources on who locally would be around.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF verno, as you can already see ,great folks here so jump right in!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome, verno!! Glad to have you join us here at SMF!  

Enjoy!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF verno. Glad to have another Canadian smoker aboard. Looking forward to your posts. How about becoming the first Canadian to get a push pin on the map? Go to the following link and enter your push pin...

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543

Keep Smokin


----------



## gremlin (Apr 4, 2007)

A big welcome and hello from a another fellow member in Oshawa.
This is a great site . You're gonna enjoy yourself here.


----------



## dionysus (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome Verno from another fellow Canadian. I, however am from the other side of the country and as you can imagine, we get ALOT of salmon here on the West Coast. Here is a link to a post I did on a dry cure for salmon. Give it a try, you won't be disappointed.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2143


Once again .... Welcome


----------



## verno (Apr 4, 2007)

After reading that recipe I'm begining to see what I did wrong.  The recipe I had called for equal parts salt and brown sugar instead of a 4:1 mix.
Dionysus the recipe I was looking for was actually one that someone had out west, they called it indian candy or salmon candy?  Is that similar to the recipe in your link?


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
Just exactly how do you say "911" in Canadian?


----------



## gremlin (Apr 6, 2007)

That would be 911....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Aye


----------



## verno (Apr 9, 2007)

Given the exchange rate its usually about 875 but it would confuse people if we changed the number


----------

